# Scott voltage yz 0.3???



## Cano29 (Nov 27, 2010)

I was looking at getting a trials sorta bike but something i can also ride around the street. Something like macaskills set up but no where near that price range. I was thinking second hand but have found a brand new scott voltage yz 0.3, does anyone know anything about them? I'm pretty sure the cranks and forks are cro-mo but the frame is alloy, I can pick up one of these brand new for 400 aud, i think they are normally about 8-900 aud? it's a one of trying to get rid of old stock, I think it is a good price. Any help would be appreciated.
regards
Jayden
p.s Bike in attached picture
https://xtremeriders.ro/vara/compon...mage/product/Voltage_YZ_0.3_4b71334bcd515.jpg
Click image for larger version Name: Voltage 0.3.jpg Views: 5 Size: 84.7 KB ID: 17280


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

I dunno much about the bike despite the fact that i have a Scott voltage YZ 15 cos im noob like that 
BUT i do know that they go around for 700 AUD so to get one for 400 AUD would be great!
Also if you're worried about the frame, don't cos it's bombproof, you can pretty much throw it off your roof and it'll be fine.
I would say that the bike is a pretty good deal since you get the bike for 400AUD and you can always upgrade later since the frame is really nice.
Oh and the schwalbe tabletop tires that come with it are SWEET!

Also here are the specs in case someone more educated on bikes comments

Frame:Scott Voltage D-frame Super stiff 6061 alloy frame Hydroformed tubing Disc Dropout horizontal for 10mm singlespeed
Fork:Scott Cr-Mo ridgid fork DJ Disc only
Rear Shock:Not specified by Scott
Chainset:Samox Cr-Mo 3-piece cranks 28T Alloy CNC BMX sprocket 170mm 
Chainrings:Not specified by Scott
Cassette:Sprocket cassette 12T
Chain Device:Samox Cr-Mo3-piece cranks 28T Alloy CNC BMX sprocket 170mm
Bottom Bracket:Samox Euro BB alloy cups 73/19mm 8T spline Cr-Mo axle
Chain:KMC Z510
Front Hub:Front) Formula DC-20-N disc nutted
Rear Hub:Rear)Formula DC42-N, cassette singlespeed
Front Derailleur:Not specified by Scott
Rear Derailleur:Not specified by Scott
Front Brake:Tektro Aquila mechanical 160 F & R mm Rotor
Rear Brake:Tektro Aquila mechanical 160 F & R mm Rotor
Brake Levers:Scott Comp
Pedals:Wellgo LU-987 Flatpedal, alloy
Handlebars:Scott Pilot FR 2.0 680mm 50mm uprise white
Stem:Scott Voltage forged BMX type 1-1/8
Headset:Ritchey LB Plus 1 1/8"
Grips:Not specified by Scott
Saddle:Scott Voltage DJ
Seatpost:Scott DJ zero offset 31.6mm
Rims:Alex DP20 32 white
Front Tyre:Schwalbe Table Top Sport 24TPI 26x2.25, Timo's signature tyres
Rear Tyre:Schwalbe Table Top Sport 24TPI 26x2.25, Timo's signature tyres
Shifters:Not specified by Scott


----------



## JoeBMX (Apr 7, 2007)

I've got a 2010 Scott YZ 0.2. It's a decent bike for the price. Be prepared to buy a new rear hub because the stock one is an unsealed POS and I broke mine in 2 months.

The only thing that bugs me about this bike is that the rear end is a little on the long side, and it can be difficult to set chain tension as the rear dropouts do not allow for many chain tensioner's/chain tensioner's aren't built in.

For $400, go for it.


----------



## wma626 (Dec 18, 2011)

i have a Scott voltage YZ 0.3 and yes it is possible to get one under 400 i got mine for 300 and never had a problem with it but i don't really know where to find another one for i got mine off gum tree so just search around there for your location and u may find one

p.s have you ever flown b4 because if not going over jumps on this bike will make you fly


----------



## wma626 (Dec 18, 2011)

*i have a yz 0.3*

i have a scott voltage YZ 0.3 and i have never had a problem with it, it is a great bike  and yes it is possible to get one under 400 aud for i got mine 300 from gumtree so just look around on there u may find one :smilewinkgrin:


----------

